# Travel on bridging visa E



## joe0605 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone can help me with the following :

You can not travel on a bridging visa E, does anyone know the reason for this.

Why are you not allowed to travel, and not eligible to apply for a bridging visa B. 

And are there any compelling circumstances like having to attend a funeral overseas. 

thanks,


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Joe -

Legally no way to preserve any bridging visa if you leave the country except a Bridging Visa B, no compelling circumstances provisions in the law re: BV-E ceasing if you leave Australia. For some clients who find themselves on a BV-E and must travel, it becomes a matter of how much time they will need to wait offshore until their visa is granted. A related issue is the imposition of a 3-year exclusion period on all temporary visas which happens in many cases when people depart on a BV-E.

Wish I had better news! A BV-E is essentially a "departure track" visa - DIBP sees the purpose of this visa as assisting those who are on a "departure track" - which means that re-entry (to Australia) on this visa would essentially go against the primary purpose of it.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Mark,

How are you?
I came across your above post and was wondering if this 3-year ban applies to partner (309/100) visa applicants as well, if someone left Australia on a BVE?

Thanks so much for your help. Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Becky -

Thanks for the note. The 3-year exclusion period on some BVE (Bridging Visa E) holders if they depart Australia holding a BVE only applies to temporary visa applications during the 3 years - it would not prevent application for permanent or provisional permanent visas such as the 309/100, but would (unless waived) prevent application for temporary visas including visitor visas, student visas, subclass 457 temporary work visas, etc.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

EDIT: Nevermind, Mark answered.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Becky -
> 
> Thanks for the note. The 3-year exclusion period on some BVE (Bridging Visa E) holders if they depart Australia holding a BVE only applies to temporary visa applications during the 3 years - it would not prevent application for permanent or provisional permanent visas such as the 309/100, but would (unless waived) prevent application for temporary visas including visitor visas, student visas, subclass 457 temporary work visas, etc.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark,

Thank you so much. Really helpful info.
Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Glad I could help!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

